# Fishing with Justis Facebook



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Please feel free to delete or move. 

I have a page up on Facebook promoting the sport of fishing and giving you tips on catching fish. It is primarily dedicated to bass fishing. 

Tight lines!


----------

